# Post your "year-end fifty yard dash" deals



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

We're all curious to see how far BMW can go to come out on top for the year. Please post all your year-end fifty yard dash (thanks Jon) deals in this thread. All models welcome.:thumbup:


----------



## GPErnie (Dec 5, 2011)

2011 328i MSRP $40575. Purchase $35k plus tax, lic. & doc fee.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

2011 535i 6MT. 11k off MSRP.


----------



## mike anderson (Aug 14, 2009)

11 328xi m sport mt list 50,300 paid 42,000 last day of nov


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

mike anderson said:


> 11 328xi m sport mt list 50,300 paid 42,000 last day of nov


Nice, relative to MSRP your deal is close to mine. Dealers are giving really good deals on MT cars right now. If someone is looking for a stock car with MT now is a good time to be buying an E90 or F10.


----------



## bmwloverinsocal (Aug 10, 2007)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> 2011 535i 6MT. 11k off MSRP.


Holy cow! options? New or used? if used, how many miles on it?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

bmwloverinsocal said:


> Holy cow! options? New or used? if used, how many miles on it?


Has to be new to fit into this category of year end fifty yard dash deals. OP is referring to BMWNA specials on new cars with that title. Obviously that 328xi is a car with every almost every option. Edit: Came back to this thread and realized that you were asking about my car. I clearly was not paying attention before. Mine was new (20 miles on it) and a sport/premium/nav/6MT model. Like I said....my deal was a once in a lifetime type of thing. I was in the right place at the right time.


----------



## mike anderson (Aug 14, 2009)

I had the choice between the 328xi m sport mt with almost every option it takes a lot to get a 328 to 50k sell for 42k.a 335d with nav,prem,cold,sat for 43k or a 335i xi with the same options for 44k might of got it for 43k all sapphire black and black at differnt dealers and I had a 07 335i with 60k+ miles to get them to pay off to.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

bmwloverinsocal said:


> Holy cow! options? New or used? if used, how many miles on it?


IF you can find a manual 5 series on a dealer lot, you can negotiate a killer deal. They cant get rid of manuals, especially 5 series.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a 535 manual MSPORT, PREMIUM............ GRAPHITE W/ OYSTER.......... will make a sweet deal on it by 1/31/2012


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

[email protected] BMW said:


> I have a 535 manual MSPORT, PREMIUM............ GRAPHITE W/ OYSTER.......... will make a sweet deal on it by 1/31/2012


Nice. If i lived in Cali I would have given you a call.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

NASA43 said:


> IF you can find a manual 5 series on a dealer lot, you can negotiate a killer deal. They cant get rid of manuals, especially 5 series.


There are a few of them floating around out there. Most, if not all, have been punched so a locate is not going to work. Anyone looking for these needs to call around or check with fest sponsors. Adrian and Greg both have some left.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Be careful if they are punched. Nothing bad about those cars per-se, but you want to ensure that your expecations of the BMWCCA rebate are accurate since the guidelines are strict on sale status and mileage.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> Be careful if they are punched. Nothing bad about those cars per-se, but you want to ensure that your expecations of the BMWCCA rebate are accurate since the guidelines are strict on sale status and mileage.


Very true Chris. I am getting mine anyway, but my deal was so good I would still have done it if I could not get the CCA rebate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2011)

I've got a 2012 535i 6MT that you'd be able to post in this thread about after you picked it up  Also a 2011 335is Convertible 6MT that you could also brag about were you to pick it up


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Keep them coming...dealers, post you year end 50 yard dash offers here......


----------



## justin182 (Jan 7, 2009)

2011 335d prem, sport, nav, etc. MSRP $53675 purchase $44000 + tax, fees


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice deal!


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

How did that breakdown, if you don't mind me asking? Was there "super special secret dealer cash" involved?


----------



## justin182 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nothing super secret. $3500 eco credit, $1500 build out. The rest was old-fashioned haggling.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Justin T said:


> I gave serious thought to buying the M3...a couple of things kept me from doing so. 1 - the car had over 500 miles on it when I got it and I assume those were hard test drive miles. No worry for a lease but it *might* be an impact long term if the car was not broken in properly. 2 - the warranty was punched so there was only 42 months from the point I took delivery.
> 
> The car is solid, but these two things were keeping me from keeping it. That and we are trying to cut costs a bit as we are planning to move.


My M3 was punched early also and goes out of warranty 45 months after i took possession. Right now, I may still buy it at end of lease in April. I have looked around to try and take advantage of the great deals but I don't think I would be happy with a non-M car plus there isn't a single manual transmission car on my local dealer's lot. Not one. Even all three 650i are auto. And they have no M's.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

wow any 2012 550XI deals


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

20k below invoice??...lol, i had thought I had got a relatively good deal until i heard that one!! ;P


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Paradox08 said:


> Hi Jon...do you have any MT's in stock w/a 60/40 fold down seat? I'd be looking for a 27mo lease, 12K. PM me with details please! Thx.


Sorry, they're all steptronics...


----------



## PorscheRacer (Dec 7, 2011)

rjdoc74 said:


> Wow, I am wondering how you were able to swing this. Back in September I leased a 335is MSRP $56,875, invoice $52,565 (before $1K loyalty and ~$1750 transmission credit) with $500 over invoice, 2 yr lease, 10K miles/year, my payment is $548 including CA tax. $46K is like $6K under invoice. Hmmmm....


I was amazed myself! Residual on 2011 335is is 60% and .00195MF. I did 7 MSDs to lower the MF. I did pay the acq fee in cash and allowed $825 ($100 markup, I didn't want to push THAT hard). Total was ~ $4850 out the door ($3500 MSDs, $825 acq, $499 1st payment, and a very slight cap reduction to save a buck and get the MSDs under $500).

I have no idea how the dealer sold it for ~ $6K under invoice but I'm pretty happy  It was really ~ $5K under invoice because I had the $1K loyalty. :dunno:


----------



## PorscheRacer (Dec 7, 2011)

JP 99300 said:


> PorscheRacer, sounds like a good deal....but surprised it was attractive to lease given that residual % on 2011s must have plummeted by now. What was residual % for your lease?
> 
> Congrats.


60% residual. I calculated that I'd probably be a few bucks ahead buying it but I was nervous about the depreciation of a 2011 and wanted to try leasing for a change. Chances are that I'll get nowhere near 10K miles/yr and will buy the car at the end of the lease because the value will be well above residual. If I'm wrong, the lease protects me and I walk away. If I'm right, I've spent a bit more in the process but I feel protected for the money.


----------



## deenx (Nov 11, 2011)

I have three dealers within 15 min of me in central NJ and they are all filled with 2011 inventory. Yesterday, I tried to make a deal on a 535i xDrive and the deal was nothing special. 

So.... here's a question for the thread... what would you consider to be a great "year-end fifty yard dash" lease deal (36M, 12K/year) on a leftover 2011 535i xDrive with an MSRP of ~$60K?


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

jagu said:


> Some of these year end deals are not as good as what I got in August.:dunno:


You're right. I bought, got a good deal, but nobody's giving 'em away. You still need to fight to get what you get.

I must admit I looked hard at the deals available on the F10's. Damn good...but my wife had to have a SAV.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

deenx said:


> I have three dealers within 15 min of me in central NJ and they are all filled with 2011 inventory. Yesterday, I tried to make a deal on a 535i xDrive and the deal was nothing special.
> 
> So.... here's a question for the thread... what would you consider to be a great "year-end fifty yard dash" lease deal (36M, 12K/year) on a leftover 2011 535i xDrive with an MSRP of ~$60K?


Sorry to break it to you, but you might as well lease a 2012. I don't need to explain. Just keeping it real.


----------



## rjdoc74 (Feb 1, 2008)

> I have no idea how the dealer sold it for ~ $6K under invoice but I'm pretty happy  It was really ~ $5K under invoice because I had the $1K loyalty. :dunno:


I pretty much did the same thing with small cap reduction to get SD under $550, gave 7 MSDs down plus aq fee, dest charge and tax. My lease is for 2 years so I think my residual was 65%. My deal is $48/month more then yours and I get to have a new car in 21 months. Plus you may need to replace your RFTs at 25K miles or so. So I am still happy .

.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

In today's local paper we have a 2011 335d advertised for $8,500.00 off MSRP.

:jawdrop: Too bad I'm not ready for a new car yet..


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Jon,
Did you follow the asterisk to the illegible print at the bottom? LOL.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

pistolpuma said:


> Jon,
> Did you follow the asterisk to the illegible print at the bottom? LOL.


I can't find my glasses this morning...


----------



## poofyo101 (Sep 18, 2011)

whats the best deal anyone has gotten a BMW x5d?


----------



## fq (Nov 9, 2003)

The best I have seen is Matt_UKTX's. PM him to get more info.



poofyo101 said:


> whats the best deal anyone has gotten a BMW x5d?


----------



## dougienj (Jun 30, 2010)

Ugh. This thread is making me feel like a chump. 

Purchased two days ago:

2011 335i PE Sport Premium Step Black Sapp/Black Dakota. 8 miles on the odo.

Sticker 51,200
Out 48,500 (Mission + Loyalty -- so I paid MSRP!)

Got 26,100 for my 2010 328xi 24,000mi Premium Nav and a banged up bumper and quarter panel. 

I now look forward to hearing from the chorus of people who got 7,000 off sticker.


----------



## poofyo101 (Sep 18, 2011)

500 over invoice on 2012 x5 then minus all the incentives.


----------



## sdg1871 (Mar 9, 2009)

dougienj said:


> Ugh. This thread is making me feel like a chump.
> 
> Purchased two days ago:
> 
> ...


You were raped. Sorry mi amigo. Fair price would have been invoice minus incentives plus $250-$500. I got my 2012 550i xDrive M Sport for invoice (plus MACO and training fee) minus incentives plus $750. And base BMWFS money factor minus the loyalty MF reduction and no mark up on $725 acquisition fee.

Dealer got MSRP on one item which is aftermarket anyway: the Dinan Stage 2 tune.


----------



## dougienj (Jun 30, 2010)

That's what I was aiming for but I suppose I got swept up and didn't do the calculations correctly. Honestly, I was quite casual about the negotiations because by now I expect BMW dealers to be respectable and simply give me the proper price when they see I'm an ordinary, nice guy who will buy. At least, that's the kind of treatment I've received from BMW of Flemington back home in NJ. Some threads on this board suggest that California is simply a different place for car buying. I'm now inclined to agree, and will probably never purchase another car in California. $800 to ship covered from New Jersey and 6% tax versus 9.x%. Easy decision. And certainly won't go back to BMW of Mountain View.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

M3 via ED for me. Best choice IMHO.


----------

